# RO Today- Friday



## irishbunny (Nov 6, 2009)

[align=center]






*RO TODAY!*

*Hey everyone! 
This is my last day doing Friday's news, thanks to MRS. PBJ I'll be doing the news on Sunday.

(Thanks Kat! :hug

*










*Happy Birthday to:*
*srfrapio
*superjack*
Kitana666*
*
Hope you have a great day and come back soon**!*











*We have lot's of new bunnies on the forum!*

*Welcome them...*

*Here!*
*Here!*
*Here!*
*and here!*

*Congrats to the bunnies and their new slaves!*

inkelepht:

*Any other Craisin obsessed bunnies on theforum ?*

*What bunny breed makes thepet bunny ?*

*Morgan's wife bun search has cometo an end !*

*Sweet Meadow Farm to be shut down*











*Prayers needed for* Scone!
*
Question about ice berg!*






[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Kirby chewing on himself

*Bunny tricks!*











*Questions about English lops here!*

*Info wanted on kids showing rabbits!

Difference between a German Giant and Flemish Giant?











Beautiful Wedding photos!

Keep voting for Gainesville Rabbit Rescue!






The following blogs have been updated!

The Irish Bunnie's Burrow
All My Children
King Kirby's Nation
Bunny Buns

and many more!

Keep updating those blogs!

That's all from me! Have a great weekend and give all your bunnies a nose rub from me!





*
[/align]


----------

